# Savage 111



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Does anybody have any thoughts on the Savage 111 in a .30-06. I am looking for a budget rifle for deer. Mostly shooting between 150 and 300 yards.

The rifle will also be used for coyote and antelope out west.

Any experiences good or bad with this rifle? 
:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good choice in brand and model rifle for the money. But my opinion on caliber choice would be a .243 or 25.06 for coyote, deer and antelope. Just my :2cents: !!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> Good choice in brand and model rifle for the money. But my opinion on caliber choice would be a .243 or 25.06 for coyote, deer and antelope. Just my :2cents: !!!


Ditto. I'm getting a .243 for coyotes and deer and I love Savages guns so I'd say reconsider, but it's all up to you. You'll probably want the 25-06 if you'r planning on taking deer at 300 yards, though. I personally wouldn't shoot a .243 at a deer at those ranges.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> MossyMO said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice in brand and model rifle for the money. But my opinion on caliber choice would be a .243 or 25.06 for coyote, deer and antelope. Just my :2cents: !!!
> ...


Factory Federal 80gn Soft Points from a 243Win K.O'd a doe for me @ 325yds last season. Inserting the bullets correctly is paramount.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats Horsager, that's a darn good kill for at those ranges. I was just going by what I feel the range is, some people can drop deer farther than I can, but I *personally* wouldn't attempt those shots. I like nice, clean kills with no tracking involved and I just don't know if I'd be able to get that at 300 yard. But this isn't a debate, and it won't turn into one anytime soon.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The bullet went through a lot more deer than I'd expected. The deer was shallow quartering away, upon insertion the bullet caught a rib on the way in, blew up the lungs, bored through the off side scapula and came to rest under the hide on the off side, lots more penetration than I'd expected from that rifle/bullet. I'm loading 85gn TSX's for that rifle now, I expect one of them would've whistled right through.

A particular caliber and/or bullet construction is rarely to blame for shortcomings regarding killing. Though few would admit it, operator error is most often to blame.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I am looking at the .30-06 because we may be hunting the Badlands and I want some knockdown power at long range because tracking is so difficult.

I always plan on 1 shot 1 kill, but it sometimes doesn't work out like that. The 30-06 might tilt the odds in my favor long range. Plus I grew up shooting my dad's 30-06 so I'm used to the caliber and ammo and how they act. Sticking with my roots I guess.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, IMO the 243 is a Kick A$$ deer cartridge and would not hesitate at all. In fact, either that or the 25-06 would be my first choice if I was too shoot it at nothing but deer or yotes.

Now for the 30-06. An excellent cartridge. I would never own one (because I don't like it), but I don't think you will ever see me post anything bad about it either. It is an excellent choice, especially at the ranges you mentioned.

I have a Savage 111 chamber in 7x57. My father gave me the gun when I graduated from high school back in 1985, and it was a used gun when he bought it for me. It took me a long time to figure out that it needed a new scope and one heck of a good cleaning down the pipe. It took me about 6 years to get it all ironed out, mostly because of the learning curve, and because I had no idea what I was doing back then. Anyway, the gun will shoot sub .5 inch groups at 100 yards and it pushes a Sierra Game King out the muzzle at 2850, which is pretty good for a 7x57. Get a Savage. I love every one of mine. I have four in the following models and calibers: 
110 chamber in .270
111 chamber in 7x57
116 chamber in 300 WM
12 chambered in 22-250

I consider them all great guns and each one holds a place deep in my heart.

(I wish they would make me the poster boy! )


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a .243 Savage and it has taken a buck through the lungs at 450 yards and also a jack rabbit at 250 yards, this shooting a 95 gr. Hornady SST.

Another thing I like about this rifle is the one I have also shoots the same group with Horsager's 85 gr. TSX identically at 100 yards as it shoots my 95 gr. SST load.

Shooting long range shots is mostly about knowing your rifle and the load; the rest I contribute to luck.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would like to retract my statement of identical and rephrase as pretty darn close to the same.....

*Horsager's 85 gr. TSX load*


*MossyMO's 95 gr. SST load*


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

It's a good idea to want the extra knock down when you are hunting the Badlands. Distances are deceiving, and it is pretty easy to have a 300 yard shot without realizing it. I personally have seen a .243 being used on mule deer at long ranges, and the results were very dissapointing. If you can't drop a big buck close to where he stands, he can find a whole bunch of nasty hiding places that are almost impossible to get to. The group we hunt with in the Badlands uses calibers anywhere from .280, 7mm mag, 30-06, 300 win mag and all have been sufficient.

Savage rifles are definately worth the money you pay for them, especially with the accutrigger.


----------

